# Is this an infection or a wound or both?



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

Yesterday one of my laredo tetras appeared to be missing is upper jaw and in place there was a red and white lump. This doesn't appear to be on top of his upper jaw but rather in place of it. I can't think of any fish that would have bitten him, i guess maybe the black ghost knife or the peac ock eel but they have always been really docile. Anyway here is a picture of it. I would love some help with this. I need to know if i need to medicate. Also, it is a planted system so i would need to use something that wouldnt harm the plants. I was thinking about picking up some Melafix for this purpose...


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

Anyone able to help me figure out what to do here?


----------



## rcomeau (Apr 23, 2006)

try http://www.2cah.com/pandora/Disease.html#TB
That site also list other links at the bottom.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Melafix should work fine if this isn't columnaris, which it probably isn't since the fish is still alive.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

It could be a couple things rcomeau.

A) The fish looks like tiny chunks have been torn out of it's body. The wound edges are bloody

The fish has open tuberculosis. Do not reach into the tank if you have cuts on your hands or other open breaks in the skin. Take care!!! *This can be spread to humans*.
Treat with: Isoniazid + Kanamycin + Vitamin B-6. Treat for up to 30 days.

B) Your fish received a wound by fighting with other fish, or injured itself on the landscaping objects in the tank!

Immediately isolate the fish into a quarantine tank. 

Prevent bacterial or fungal infection of the wound by treating with Acriflavine -or- Melafix

These may help...........
http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/fish_diseases/physical_changes.html
http://www.fishdoc.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I guess i'm not seeing what you're seeing, Sue. Where are the bloody chunks?

By the way, Loretos are virtually impossible to get down here, so I'm jealous. Metae's and weitzmani's have been on my fishy wish-list for a long time.


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

when fish TB spreads to a human is it in the human form of TB or is it a rash or something?


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

The fish died soon after i posted this. I really can't think of anythign that could have bitten it hard enough. Also, those loretos have lost all of their red coloring (even though i only feed color enhancing food) and have gotten pretty fat. I'm worried they may have dropsy or something. Other than their size they are behaving pretty normally. 

One thing has been bothering me about my all of my tetras. I have tons of open tank space for them to swim but they all (loretos and glolites) hang out in a group at the bottom of the tank. What is the deal? I bought these guys so i could have a school of fish swimming accross the tank, but the only time they go anywhere is if they are being fed. I will post a picture as soon as i get a good one.


----------

